
We Have Become a Police State, and None of Us Should Be Okay with That - plasticchris
https://www.dailywire.com/news/walsh-we-have-become-a-police-state-and-none-of-us-should-be-okay-with-that
======
yongjik
So cops shut down a well-intentioned but ultimately needless parade during
days of chaos and confusion about what are allowed and what aren't, and we're
living in a police state because of that. Sheesh. Has the author seen an
actual police state?

As long as Americans see the police force as an evil to be starved, instead of
a social necessity to be filled with capable people with proper training, the
police will never get the funding or oversight needed for improvement. The
cycle continues.

~~~
nickthemagicman
What if the police were wrong here though?

What if it violated our right to assembly?

Even if it was a needless it's a massive abuse of power and a constitutional
violation.

Virus or not civil liberties still exist as provided by the Constitution.

~~~
yongjik
> What if the police were wrong here though?

If the police is to do their job, they will be wrong sometimes. The only way
to make sure that they're never wrong is to keep them from doing anything.
Americans should stop acting like a pointy-haired boss running over sysadmins.
It's getting ridiculous.

Also, if you want to protest police brutality there are legitimate cases all
around the country. You don't need to sell made-up outrage.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Sure they can be wrong but they need to be held accountable and their failures
highlighted when they are.

------
david_w
No, no we haven't.

A police state is a one-party state whose domination is maintained through the
application of despotic force against the civilian population.

We, on the other hand, are experiencing a once-in-a-century, world-wide,
corona virus pandemic with a mortality rate at least 10x the normal rate of
corona viruses and which no one has immunity to because it just recently
jumped species.

Since the vast majority of ultimate victims of this disease are the old and
the infirm, we are undetaking a collective, other-sparing, selfless plan of
action.

No one is alarmed by this action. It says absolutely nothing about our form of
government and.what it says about our national character is inspirational and
affirming.

See the difference?

------
luxuryballs
I don’t expect it’s the activities themselves being likely to spread covid or
not that is the issue here. By driving people are taking the risk of a fender
bender or other situation like running out of gas where you may require help
in the form of contact with others. It’s risk aversion. Not sure I agree with
the shutdown but I get it.

------
dmh2000
So anyone who wants the federal government to take over direct action on the
coronavirus situation should think twice about having a federal police force
running things.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
It's like nothing at all was learned from the War on Terror

~~~
ironic_ali
Are there more than a few policians that did learn from it?

